# We are open now



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that the Christmas Holidays are gone we are open once again to serve your boating needs... come on in and get your boats and engines serviced before the spring rush... Now is the best time....:usaflag


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

whats the normal cost for service and engine check for 115yammy 2 stroke? it runs great just would like it service and gone over. heard y'all were good and reasonable.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey kenny, I need to bring my boat in and have ya go over myForce 120 sometime and have ya do the get ready for spring tune up. How about shootin' me a PM with ageneral tune up price range

No Rush

Thanks Jimmie


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *flynurse (1/2/2008)*whats the normal cost for service and engine check for 115yammy 2 stroke? it runs great just would like it service and gone over. heard y'all were good and reasonable.


We are very reasonable, the "good" part you will have to experience for your self, we can do your whole boat including lubing wheel bearings for 285.00 plus parts and tax. and of course all forum members get a 10% parts discount,,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Come on you fishing people out there... I know there are some vessels there in need of service work..... remember forum members get a 10% discount on parts...

:usaflag


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

when i get back into town i will give ya call. to get my service done.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------

